# Driver affiliate website telling pax not to tip



## albertphx (Jun 7, 2016)

I already posted this on the ubereats threads, but thought I should do it here also, so more drivers are aware. If an first time eats customer google "do you tip uber eats" this is the first result that comes up in bold letters.

"No, *you do* not have to *tip* your delivery driver. *Uber* recommends that *you do* not *tip*. But - if *you* are particularly happy with your delivery driver - simply give them a five-star rating on *Uber's* mobile App."

The wording on it is worse than ubers own website. His site is looking to sign up drivers , and at same time telling and encouraging Pax not to tip. I shot him an email, maybe others can do the same.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

albertphx said:


> I already posted this on the ubereats threads, but thought I should do it here also, so more drivers are aware. If an first time eats customer google "do you tip uber eats" this is the first result that comes up in bold letters.
> 
> "No, *you do* not have to *tip* your delivery driver. *Uber* recommends that *you do* not *tip*. But - if *you* are particularly happy with your delivery driver - simply give them a five-star rating on *Uber's* mobile App."
> 
> The wording on it is worse than ubers own website. His site is looking to sign up drivers , and at same time telling and encouraging Pax not to tip. I shot him an email, maybe others can do the same.


It is amazing much of a bastard that guy is. So only give the driver 5* if you're exceptionally happy with the service? How long would drivers last doing that? If UberEats comes to my town, I won't be doing it.


----------

